# CPT 50590 and 52005



## den71ice

Hello all, 

quick question, can these two codes 50590 and 52005 ever be billed together?


----------



## elenax

Yes, on the CCI it has a "1", you can bypass with a '59' modifier* IF *you have *enough documentation* to *support* the procedure.


----------



## den71ice

thank you, how much do you think is enough documentation to support?  Can you give me an example?


----------



## elenax

Your documentation should be similar to the following description of the procedure:  

The physician passes the cystourethroscope through the urethra into the bladder. After insertion of a catheter into the ureter, the physician may flush (irrigate) or introduce by drops (instillate) a saline solution to better view structures, and/or may introduce contrast medium for radiologic study of the renal pelvis and ureter (ureteropyelogram, retrograde pyelogram). The physician removes the cystourethroscope. If a brush biopsy of the ureter or renal pelvis is also performed, report 52007.

hope this helps!!!


----------



## waneta00

The following would support coding 52005-59. ~~ If this code represent a different session, surgery, site, lesion, or injury, then use of an appropriate modifier on the excluded code will differentiate the services provided and will notify the payor to bypass this edit. ~~52005 is bundled because it is considered a component of 50590. Be careful on how liberally you use modifier 59.


----------



## den71ice

thank you


----------

